# Using massage oil with essential oils in soap making



## Guest (May 19, 2012)

Me being a noob soap maker I don't have much money to just throw into soap making supplies. Essential oils can be or are very costly for me right now. I have alot of massage oils.  They contain essential oils of course and are very fragrant. My question is Is it ok or an option to use massage oils in soap making? They are safe for skin use of course them being for massage. Can anyone help me with this? Oh and I hope I'm not reposting on a topic that's already been posted, I did search and couldn't find anything. Thanks !


----------



## Hazel (May 19, 2012)

Are they just one oil or are they a blend of oils? If they're a blend, then you won't know the percentages of each oil and it would be hard to figure how much lye you will need for saponification. Also, some EOs fade in CP batches. It's the lye...it's a monster. 

On the other hand, you could try a HP batch and add a bit of the massage oil at the end for scent and superfatting. You can get away with using less scent in HP and it might work. I actually think it sounds interesting to try.

Unfortunately, a bulk of old posts have been deleted. It's so upsetting. http://soapmakingforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=31745


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2012)

Ok! Thanks for the tip! I guess this calls for some experimenting...Will update and let ya'll know how it goes.


----------



## Hazel (May 19, 2012)

Thanks! I want to hear. You've got me really curious now.


----------

